# Great Band Saw Review



## Bass Buster (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm in the market for a 14" Band Saw and ran into this article and figured some of you guy's may also be interested with it's findings, I know I was! 

http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/industry-news.asp?sectionID=1492&articleID=501423&artnum=1

For me and the few dollars I currently have it's going to be the Grizzly I hope it helps. 

Who knew It!
Bass Buster


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

*Thanks*

Interesting article. I got the Delta and changed the blocks on it too. It's a really nice bandsaw, but the dust collection isn't very good. I use mine for furniture making and wood carving.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

I've got the Griz and like it. It's an entry level machine no doubt, but it does what it says it will do and since I don't do a tremendous amound of woodwok, it works for me.


----------

